# Okta MOD now R1199,95!



## Twisp (22/1/18)

*Okta MOD now R1199,95!*




The Orange by Twisp Okta Mod now retails for only R1199,95 allowing you savings of R300!

No need to purchase additional cells as they come built-in for the added benefit of convenience and safety.

For more product information, have a look at the product overview and design overview.

Visit your nearest Twisp store to give it a try or click here to grab yours.

Remember to subscribe to our forum to stay updated with our latest specials and product launches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/1/18)

Pity the mod has overhang on anything larger than a 22mm
not sure why you guys brought out the cumulus knowing that is does not fit on the oktamod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (22/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Pity the mod has overhang on anything larger than a 22mm
> not sure why you guys brought out the cumulus knowing that is does not fit on the oktamod



I think it's because no one or very few people at twisp are vapers, so they don't know what vapers look for in a mod and atties. I've spoken with quite a few people working at twisp stands and very few of them actually knows the ins and outs of vaping almost none of them were vapers. Just worked there. That leads me to believe that the designers probably aren't vapers too. Just my opinion though. I might be wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/18)

.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (22/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> .


Good point

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/18)

Humbolt said:


> Good point



Hahahaha i had posted a pic but dont wanna start a H&M debate here so i took it off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (22/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha i had posted a pic but dont wanna start a H&M debate here so i took it off.


Lol fair enough. Its Monday perhaps its best to not start a debate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/1/18)

zadiac said:


> I think it's because no one or very few people at twisp are vapers, so they don't know what vapers look for in a mod and atties. I've spoken with quite a few people working at twisp stands and very few of them actually knows the ins and outs of vaping almost none of them were vapers. Just worked there. That leads me to believe that the designers probably aren't vapers too. Just my opinion though. I might be wrong.


you may be quite correct. its a pity given the exposure they get.


----------



## Resistance (22/1/18)

@zadiac designing is nowadays a trend and nothing is original


----------



## Resistance (22/1/18)

now with that being said I like this mod


----------



## Twisp (23/1/18)

Thanks for your feedback, we value all your input!

Our design team are knowledgeable and experienced vapers. However, we make every effort to get as many external opinions as possible during the design phase.

The slimline Okta Mod was envisaged to work with a range of tanks, of which only one within our current Orange by Twisp product range is greater than 22mm at this point. Our product development team are working on expanding our range even more this year and we look forward to presenting these innovations to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

blah blah blah 
slimline blah blah blah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> blah blah blah
> slimline blah blah blah


I'm going to have to support Twisp on this one!

I have one of these and it really is a top product. I even like that it's 22mm so that my Subtank fits on it perfectly and looks amazing (Well... As amazing as a Subtank can look these days). It's also really small overall, so not just the width. Finish is great, features are... Well they are there but I'm the laziest vaper in the world so haven't played with them yet.

I look forward to seeing what's next from @Twisp (even with BAT now owning the company).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

Stosta said:


> I'm going to have to support Twisp on this one!
> 
> I have one of these and it really is a top product. I even like that it's 22mm so that my Subtank fits on it perfectly and looks amazing (Well... As amazing as a Subtank can look these days). It's also really small overall, so not just the width. Finish is great, features are... Well they are there but I'm the laziest vaper in the world so haven't played with them yet.
> 
> I look forward to seeing what's next from @Twisp (even with BAT now owning the company).


you back on your pills again 
I think that may explain your utterly ridiculous response 

but yeah if they drop the price to R700 I will also buy one


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> you back on your pills again
> I think that may explain your utterly ridiculous response
> 
> but yeah if they drop the price to R700 I will also buy one


I feel I should take offense but you really called it, I took my pills at 13h00! 

Yeah I would buy a few more if they dropped the price by R700!!! But that is a valid point, even considering how much I like this mod, R1200 is pretty steep, I think it would take off a lot more with the hobbiest vapers if they managed to get it on shelf under R1000.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

Stosta said:


> I feel I should take offense but you really called it, I took my pills at 13h00!
> 
> Yeah I would buy a few more if they dropped the price by R700!!! But that is a valid point, even considering how much I like this mod, R1200 is pretty steep, I think it would take off a lot more with the hobbiest vapers if they managed to get it on shelf under R1000.


just kidding eh buddy 
and they should get rid of the damn orange color screen. lumo green would work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

Does it leak?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Does it leak?


the mod?


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Does it leak?


probably. it is a Twisp product

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (23/1/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> the mod?


Yes.The mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mic Lazzari (23/1/18)

Ha ... you guys! 

Thanks @Stosta 
@BioHAZarD ... I can try look into a custom OKTA with a nice BioHAZard Green Screen just for you?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Ha ... you guys!
> 
> Thanks @Stosta
> @BioHAZarD ... I can try look into a custom OKTA with a nice BioHAZard Green Screen just for you?


@Mic Lazzari that would be awesome dude. I may even pay full price then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/1/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> Does it leak?



No leaking only has condensation.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Ha ... you guys!
> 
> Thanks @Stosta
> @BioHAZarD ... I can try look into a custom OKTA with a nice BioHAZard Green Screen just for you?


don't worry buddy we have not forgotten that Twisp got us off the stinkies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> No leaking only has condensation.


LMAO


----------



## zadiac (23/1/18)

Seems I struck a nerve. Oops.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (23/1/18)

@Stosta what was the price tag when you bought it bud.


----------



## Stosta (24/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @Stosta what was the price tag when you bought it bud.


I got given mine, so a really good price!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/1/18)

Stosta said:


> I got given mine, so a really good price!


No wonder you love it so much

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## HPBotha (24/1/18)

zadiac said:


> I think it's because no one or very few people at twisp are vapers, so they don't know what vapers look for in a mod and atties. I've spoken with quite a few people working at twisp stands and very few of them actually knows the ins and outs of vaping almost none of them were vapers. Just worked there. That leads me to believe that the designers probably aren't vapers too. Just my opinion though. I might be wrong.



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (24/1/18)

OK wish list it is.after Vega mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (24/1/18)

HPBotha said:


> ​




Yep, that video has me completely convinced. I'm a converted man I tell you!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/1/18)

twisp staff don't vape...they twisp

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/1/18)

@HPBotha how about working out a bundle price for me.octa and Vega mini pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (24/1/18)

Resistance said:


> @HPBotha how about working out a bundle price for me.octa and Vega mini pls


will speak to the powers that be about your request ;-D

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

